# How to learn making epic music from bottom ?



## The Fool (Mar 18, 2020)

Hello eveyone,
Firstly, my English is not my mother tongue and if I make mistakes, so sorry in advance. I'm almost 24 years old and thanks to corona virus I lost my job. Actually, I'm fine with it. I have quite lots of time to discover new things and I just decided to learn how to compose epic music. I really like to read fantasy books and play games which take over medieval ages, also I used to play a guitar. I would like to learn composing epic/war/tribal music. I have been searching on the internet and I found APE micro and Olympus Micro from Soundiron. I think for the begining it would be good enough. Besides that, I dont have money for others. Is there a way to learn how to make this type of music slowly from the bottom? I would love to hear your advice. I know FL Studio when I used to play a guitar, I used it a lot. If I can keep it simple, I may learn easily cause I'm dyslexic. Thank you for respone in advance.


----------



## gsilbers (Mar 18, 2020)

There are some cool tutorials out there

Daniel and Ashton are good but there is a lot as the genre keeps on getting bigger. 









Daniel James


www.HybridTwo.com




www.youtube.com













Ashton Gleckman


Ashton Gleckman is a composer for visual media. On this YouTube channel you can find the "Behind the Score" series, a series of videos dedicated to analyzing...




www.youtube.com


----------



## RonOrchComp (Mar 18, 2020)

Sorry about your job :(

https://www.evenant.com/courses/trailer-music-redefined
Not sure why the doors are closed, tho, if it's not a virtual classroom?

If someone from Ev is here, maybe they can shed some light on this.


----------



## The Fool (Mar 18, 2020)

RonOrchComp said:


> Sorry about your job :(


I hope I will start a new journey. I signed up  



gsilbers said:


> Daniel James
> 
> 
> www.HybridTwo.com
> ...



Thank you so much


----------

